# need 2nd opinion on estimate



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I was just wondering how this sounds? Large commercial lot about 95,000 square feet. Definately need a loader due to where the snow needs to go. We can not take up too many spaces parking is at a premium, otherwise its pretty wide open with 3 entrances, no islands.
est 1,800 for 2-6"
2,400 for 6-12"
300 for each inch over 12"
Any feedback would be great, I have never bid one this big. Just wondering if we are in the ballpark. Going to submit it tomorrow
'


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

Seems kinda high but i know down there you guys can get a lot more than our market will allow us. If I'm figuring right that would only be a little over 2 acres . Even if snow has to go to one end of lot you should be able to do in 2 hours with backhoe and push box and maybe use truck for 1 hour.
One of my 5 acre lots it takes 3-4 hours with backhoe and 1 hour with pickup most of the snow goes on 2 piles.
Let us know if you get it . This is just my opinion.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

I would break it down into 
2-4
4-8
8-12 
then per inch above 12

You price it what you need to and want to! To make it worth your wild!


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

If you own your own equipment you should be OK with the prices and make out. If you don't own your own equipment take your middle price of $2400 and multiply by 10 storms $24000.00.. That is the figure I would start with.. See what you can get for equipment for that price and what supplies you will need to get this account done. Once you have done your research you will know what price will you will pay for equipment, supplies and payroll. Now you can come up with your final figure.. Make up a contract asking for your amount in payments over six mounths. If you need equipment take the contract to the bank and ask them for the money you need to get the job done. Hopefully you have some credit.


----------

